# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Το αερόθερμο ανάβει αλλά δεν βγάζει ζεστό αέρα

## ira

Έχω ένα αερόθερμο μπάνιου davolino
Δουλεύει και ακούγεται σιγά το μοτερ και ζεσταίνει αλλά δεν φυσάει ζεστό αέρα.
Τι βλάβη θα μπορούσε να έχει και τι ειδικότητας τεχνικός θα μπορούσε να το επισκευάσει?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον θέλει καθάρισμα γιατί βούλωσε και να ελεγχθεί η αντίσταση, η κόπηκε η κάτι πειράχτηκε στην τροφοδοσία της. Πιθανολογώ ότι αφού ζεσταίνει έχει βουλώσει. Καλού κακού μην το ανάβεις. Ηλεκτρονικός/ηλεκτρολόγος θα μπορούσε να το επισκευάσει.

----------

ira (20-12-12)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εξαιτίας του ότι το μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα ακούγεται και δουλεύει σιγά είναι η αιτία .
αυτό όταν συμβαίνει τότε αυτομάτως, με την μειωμένη ροή αέρα από τον ανεμιστήρα , τα όρια της θερμοκρασίας που απάγονται από αυτήν την ροή δια μέσου των αντιστάσεων ανεβαίνουν υπερβολικά με αποτέλεσμα ένας πρόσθετος θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας που τοποθετείται  εντός και κοντά στην αντίσταση , να κόβει την 1 από της 2 π.χ. αντιστάσεις , και να υπολειτουργεί.
Θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις την συσκευή και να εξετάσεις τον ανεμιστήρα για τυχόν σκουπίδια τυλιγμένα γύρω από τον άξονα ή στα κουζινέτα του + λίγο λάδι . και καθάρισμα με κάποιο πινελάκι και ξεσκόνισμα παντού ακόμα και τυχόν χνούδια πάνω στις αντιστάσεις , όπου πιθανόν να εμποδίζουν την ροή αέρα.

----------

ira (20-12-12), leosedf (20-12-12)

----------


## ira

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ira

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο! :Biggrin: 
Τυλιγμένα χνούδια γύρω από τον άξονα ήταν!Τα καθάρισα και ολα καλά!

----------

